# Females vs. males pros and cons?



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

*Females vs. males pros and cons? (Egg binding worries)*

Hey guys! Riley here.

So I will for sure be getting a cockatiel some time after July 22nd (I have a week long vacation in July and I'd rather get a bird after I'm back), and while my parents are on board, they have a couple of concerns about noise and such.

I know that males are a lot noisier by nature, and while I would love to have the noise around, my dad is not a fan of having a bunch of noise from birds in the house. However, I'm rather terrified of getting a female.. the reason for this is purely because I have friends that have had their female birds die of egg binding several times. Every time was heartbreaking.

I would love to have a female just as much as I would love to have a male, I really just want a cockatiel, but eggs really just sort of terrify me.

Any advice/stories/anything you think will be helpful on the matter?


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I think egg binding and even laying can be controlled to a certain extent.

I'm going to leave this link as I think the info is okay and can help ease some of your worries a bit: http://www.cockatiels.org/main/articles/cockatiel-health/discourage-egg-laying/

One thing it does not mention is using fake eggs to make them think they've already laid eggs. I briefly saw it mentioned here before, but perhaps it would be best to let some of the experienced members weigh in on all that.

I've heard some people say here that females can be more lovey than males and some people say gender doesn't matter. I dunno if that helps.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

tweetsandsarah said:


> I think egg binding and even laying can be controlled to a certain extent.
> 
> I'm going to leave this link as I think the info is okay and can help ease some of your worries a bit: http://www.cockatiels.org/main/articles/cockatiel-health/discourage-egg-laying/
> 
> ...


It does help, thank you! Yeah, I think that my dad would likely prefer me to have a female, which I would be totally fine with save the fact that I'm just scared of egg-laying. Thanks again though, it helps!


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm think it's good info, but I have no experience there just to warn you and I dunno how valid it is, but I'm glad it helped!


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

tweetsandsarah said:


> I'm think it's good info, but I have no experience there just to warn you and I dunno how valid it is, but I'm glad it helped!


I have read a lot of the same information on this website before, and on other websites, so it's good to have some confirmation there!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's a risk we take if you get a female. My 1st bird was a budgie hen and she prolapsed and died on me. However, she was my 1st bird and I didn't know it was serious. But, she was also a seed junkie. I tried to get her to try healthy foods, but as stated before, I was a beginner and did know the ways I do now. Hormone control and a healthy diet are 2 major factors here. Monitor those, and an occasional egg should not be a problem. If you have a hen bird, she may lay at one point or another, but it can be done safely


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> It's a risk we take if you get a female. My 1st bird was a budgie hen and she prolapsed and died on me. However, she was my 1st bird and I didn't know it was serious. But, she was also a seed junkie. I tried to get her to try healthy foods, but as stated before, I was a beginner and did know the ways I do now. Hormone control and a healthy diet are 2 major factors here. Monitor those, and an occasional egg should not be a problem. If you have a hen bird, she may lay at one point or another, but it can be done safely


Thanks for responding, I honestly feel better just after reading your guys' couple posts here. I think I would still be a bit nervous to get a female, but that may actually be a bit beneficial in the long run as I would be extremely careful either way. I would be happy just having a cockatiel, though. x3

May I ask what you learned about healthier diets though? I've read up a lot and talked to friends that own birds, but I'm curious to know what you've found out through experience!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

What are the pros and cons of female humans, vs. males? 

I currently have two female cockatiels and two males, and at one point I had ten (including fosters). So I have known several of each sex. Honestly, I would not say one is better than the other...they are all individuals. Some of my males were a lot more vocal than the girls in terms of singing, but I also had some girls who loved nothing more than to shriek their heads off. So, females are sometimes more quiet, but not always. As for being cuddlier? Again, varies by individual. My cuddliest tiel is a male. Second cuddliest is female. I love them all.

If I had to recommend one over the other, I would go with male simply because of the lack of potential egg-laying issues. Of course not every female ends up with them, but it IS common. And while there are things you can do to prevent or help it, they don't always work. It can be stressful, frustrating, and heartbreaking.

When it comes down to it I would choose a bird based on personality, or how badly (s)he needed a home. But IF you are hung up on sex and it's a major deciding factor, I'd go male. Just my two cents.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you know where you're getting your bird? Will they have multiple birds to pick from? If so, I suggest letting the bird pick you and not worry about which sex. Tiels tend to pick their owners if you let them.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm seconding what Moonchild said. Males are easier on beginners, I think, and that's one of the reasons I got a male. But if possible, go visit your potential bird before you buy - that way you can get a feel for his/her personality and not commit to a bird that you wouldn't get along with.



sunnysmom said:


> I suggest letting the bird pick you and not worry about which sex. Tiels tend to pick their owners if you let them.


Agreeing with this too. I didn't choose Rocko, it was quite the other way around. While the other babies milled around when my dad and I came to the breeder's house, Rocko ran straight up to us and was curious from the get-go.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I think that the idea of picking a bird that you connect with is a good point above the rest. I do understand that picking a bird that may be quieter than others is also important, but you might be able to ask which ones seem quiet and go from there. Many puppy breeders can give a little info on the personalities of their puppies and perhaps cockatiel breeders can do the same.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Another thing to consider: It is hard to tell which sex a cockatiel is before it is sexually mature. Some breeders have their DNA checked, which is good. But, if you get your bird from a store the sex may not be known. The staff may try to guess the sex, but they may well be wrong.

So, I think going by personality is the best bet.

When I got my Emma the man who bred them said he thought she was a female, and he turned out to be right. When I got Silver I had a pick of about twelve young cockatiels who were in a plastic bin. I picked the one that most readily came to my finger. I kind of wanted a male, because I thought it would be fun to watch him learn to whistle.

The people in the store said they really didn't know what sex he was. When I looked at him something said "boy." Turned out I was right. That was nice. Could have gone the other way, and I still would have loved him.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Thank you all for your input! I really appreciate it, and I now have to agree with letting the tiel choose me. I must admit that letting the animal pick you is something I had forgotten.. while I've had many pets large and small and I still have a dog, it's been a long time since I've taken a new animal into the house. Looking back, all of my animals _did_ choose me and it turned out to be wonderful every time. So yeah, regardless of the sex, I believe I'll do that and just trust that it goes well!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

I currently own 2 males and they are personally my favourite birds I've owned.

Previously when I had female cockatiels one died at 2 years from egg binding and one at 3 Weeks. Obviously this was after we bought the birds so they where older. Although when they are not laying (we didn't have a choice it just happended) they were much quieter. I would DEFINANTLY not say that they are more cuddly or whatever.

My males are extreamely happy and a little noisy and so cuddly. My 5month old 'tiel Charlie is very timid to new people so he only really likes me. I guess that the behaviour and differences depend on the bird.

Personally, I would reccomend a male as I have a soft spot for my boys in my heart. I don't have that fear in the back of my mind about them dying from egg binding.

I didn't actually choose the gender I just chose a random and ziggi turned out a male which I was ecstatic for. Charlie was a random as well and he was a male too!! You could go random it's twice the fun.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I would also like to add that buying a baby is not the only option. Seems obvious, but I thought it was worth bringing up. When you adopt an adult bird, not only are you helping the parrot overpopulation problem and giving a bird in need a good home, but you are getting "what you see." Babies can change a lot once they go through hormonal changes.

I have a female who is as sweet as pie, quiet, and has never laid an egg. I have another who is wild, untame and headstrong, but she has a ton of personality and is a joy regardless. My two males are both very friendly, albeit a little grumpy. Aside from my untame girl, all are very attached to me since they were raised as only birds and prefer me to their flockmates. However, they all do get along relatively well and keep each other company when I'm gone.

Once a bird reaches maturity and their hormones stabilize, their personality is pretty much set. I had another female that I bought as a handfed baby, and she was very sweet and affectionate at first, but she ended up bonding with another one of my males and became a chronic layer. She stayed tame, but eventually started rejecting physical touch from humans and will only let her mate preen her. They are happy together. I ended up rehoming them to a friend who can give them the opportunity to sit on (fake) eggs together without them getting the rest of my flock hormonal.

All in all, I think getting an adult rehome from a shelter, bird rescue or Craigslist is the way to go. There are always so many perfect, amazing tiels in need of a home!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Another thing, I know someone who has two chronic layers (one is 14 years old) and the vet actually puts an implant in them to stop them wanting to mate, does anyone know about that? This is more a question than advice haha


----------

